# Looking for literature recommendations



## ArthurFonzer (May 19, 2012)

Hello
I have been doing research on dog breeds for the past 5 months and have been exuberant with the thought of owning a Golden. 

This past month I have switched my research to the breed specifically and am wondering if there are any authors/books you guys would recommend specifically?

I am looking for anything from obedience training, potty training, leash training, even books detailing the breed...Anything you would recommend!

I am a first time dog owner and want to get it right the first time. My plans are to be diligent in training the dog as a puppy, and would find comfort in a set plan before I adopt the dog. 

Thank you all for your time and your help, it is much appreciated!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from another Oregonian. Sounds like you are doing great research. Read the "stickies" in the Choosing A Golden Retriever Breeder & Puppy forum. Here is a list of favorite books from my library:

Golden Retriever Books:
The World of the Golden Retriever, Nona Kilgore Bauer
Golden Retrievers for Dummies, Nona Kilgore Bauer
The Golden Retriever Handbook, Caroline Coile
The Ultimate Golden Retriever, Valerie Foss

General Training Books:
Control Unleashed, Leslie McDevitt
Catch Your Dog Doing Something Right, Krista Cantrell
The Complete Idiot's Guide to Positive Dog Training, Pamela Dennison
Books by Ian Dunbar

Owner/Dog Relations:
Dog to Dog Communication, Jamie Shaw
Bones Would Rain from the Sky, Suzanne Clothier
How Dogs Learn, Mary Burch and Jon Bailey
The Culture Clash, Jean Donaldson
On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals, Turid Rugaas

Best wishes and keep us posted on your search.
*http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/choosing-golden-retriever-breeder-puppy/*


----------



## ArthurFonzer (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions! 

I went to Powells Downtown today and picked up a book. It wasn't on your list, however it seemed very good after browsing through it. 

I ended up getting The Everything Golden Retriever Book By Gerilyn J. Bielakiewicz & Paul S. Bielakiewicz, cofounders of Canine University

Getting more excited about the prospect of owning a Golden by the day!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I really enjoy browsing at Powells Books. When we visit our sons in Portland, we always stop at Powells and trade in our used books. They gave us gift certificates last Christmas.


----------

